# camel back or bladder question...



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

So I have a camel back bladder that I only used for water and nothing else. It has somehow gotten nasty. I have noticed that there are camel back cleaning kits but I dont want to waste money on buying one. How dangerous can just water be? I ran a wire through the tube and chased it with some cloth.. Then I ran some bleach through it and plan on running some hot water once it dries... As for the bladder I have it inside out to dry although the water was slimey in it. 

Anyone on here have a lot of experience with these things?


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Besides running a wire through the tube that is how I clean mine, after you bleach it just keep running hot water through it. should be fine after that. you can also by some water filter tablets and add them to the water.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Mildew grows very easily in those water bladders, that's why I don't use them. Water bottles are just as easy to pack, and they are lighter than the empty bladder when I finish them off.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Keep them dry when you're not actually using them. Store them in a cool, dry location with the cap off and something to keep the neck open.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Run some warm water and baking soda through the bladder and hose. Baking soda will help neutralize the bad smells/tastes in your CamelBak, just like it does in your fridge and pantry.


----------

